# [confcache] z czym to się je?

## canni

Nie wiem czy tematy był już poruszany, bo wpisanie confcache w wyszukiwarce wywala wszystkie tematy, gdzie ktoś dawał emerge --info ... i bylo tego duzo  :Smile: 

Więc czy to w ogóle działa?

Jeśli tak, to jak to skonfigurować?

Jeśli nie, to po co wkładają to do domyślnego make.conf? (opis że można tego używać)

Zauważyłem, że po włączeniu tego "feature" przy każdym emerge widze komunikat mniej-więcej takiej postaci:

```
Disambling confcache, binary cannot be found
```

 czy jakoś tak...

Thx za pomoc w moim kolejnym "pomyśle na zepsucie sobie systemu"  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

coś kiepsko szukałeś :] np.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=472800

http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gwn/20060619-newsletter.xml

jest tego więcej ale musisz użyć google  :Smile: 

----------

